
Ask HN: What's a programmable display which is not a screen? - lando2319
I&#x27;m a software dev who&#x27;s interested in a programmable display for my kitchen. Something to show train schedules, to do items, calendar events, etc.<p>Since screens are already so abundant, I&#x27;d like to use something which does not have a screen.<p>After much thought the only thing I could come up with is a Split Flap Board. There is a company making them but it&#x27;s cost prohibitive (smallest ones are over 5K).<p>What are some programmable displays which are not screens?<p>Split flap boards 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oatfoundry.com
======
timpark
Does e-paper fit your description? (nice because it only takes power to
change, not display) There are LED light arrays. I don't think this is what
you want, but it came to mind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_braille_display](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_braille_display)

~~~
lando2319
Yes, ePaper, while still being a scream looks to be relatively cost-effective
and certain programmable

------
BrockSamson
Check out the Mui wood display ([https://mui.jp/#en](https://mui.jp/#en)). It
seems as though it would fit a kitchen display quite nicely. When not in use
it doesn't even resemble a display of any kind, it is a little pricey though.

~~~
lando2319
This looks really cool, definitely fits my definition of a programmable non-
screen display. Thanks.

------
x0hm
What about a projector?

